# E-bay-Free Shipping...



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

If I sell something on e-bay and offer "Free Shipping" is that shipping charge that I pay deductible at tax time?

Bill


----------



## tealover (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, shipping is tax deductible. Just make sure you keep accurate records and explain why it is a deduction and that you don't receive it as part of the payment from the customer.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yes, the free shipping that you offer is a cost. Just keep your receipt from the post office.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And if you print postage at PayPal, you'll be able to search for direct payments to the post office.


----------

